# Simulación Proteus excesivamente lenta



## luiscd (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola compañeros, escribo porque tengo un problema con una simulación en proteus. Estoy intentando simular un circuito compuesto por 4 microcontroladores y el tiempo avanza muy lento y es imposible hacer nada. He leido que puede ser un problema de oscilaciones muy grandes pero la verdad nose como lo puedo arreglar. El circuito simplemente se basa en 3 pequeños circuitos (que ya he simulado con exito individualmente) los cuales son controlados por una array de polsadores y un microcontrolador haciendo funcion de master. Adjunto el esquema.

Estaria muy agradecido si alguien pudiera aconsejarme para poder llevar correctas simulaciones a cabo, ya que me tiene muy desconcertado y nose muy bien que hacer.

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 9, 2011)

Si subes el archivo lo pruebo en mi pc ke tiene bastante potencia


----------



## luiscd (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola, muchas gracias por tu respuesta. No creo que sea un tema de potencia del PC ya que he simulado anteriormente cosas bastante parecidas. Creo que va mas porque estaré generando unas oscilaciones que el Proteus no aguanta y nose muy bien porque. De todas formas pruebalo en tu PC, adjunto la carpeta zip. El orden de cada codigo con cada micro es: A-->micro de abajo a la izquierda, B-->micro de abajo a la derecha, C-->micro de arriba a la derecha y D-->micro de arriba a la izquierda. Fijate en como avance el tiempo de la simulación, a mi me tarda muchísimo en avanzar un segundo... me avanza de us en us prácticamente!

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 10, 2011)

El problema es el código del 16F877.  Vas a tener que optimizarlo un poco.


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 10, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> El problema es el código del 16F877.  Vas a tener que optimizarlo un poco.


Eso ya no se. Pero tanto codigo el ordenador no lo procesa bien. Por eso por separado van bien.


----------



## luiscd (Oct 10, 2011)

Ciertamente si quito la parte del 877 funciona ok. Me resigno a pensar que el programa no ese es el máximo de capacidad de Proteus porque he simulado correctamente una situación muy similar con cuatro microcontroladores y circuitos parecidos. 

Mirando y remirando el código del 877 creo que posiblemente a Proteus le molestaba que tuviera que hacer el rastreo del teclado en cada iteración y en la gran mayoría de ocasiones sin necesidad. Puse un pequeño delay de 200ms en la primera linea de código dentro del while(true) y la simulación va perfecta y sin ninguna deficiencia a nivel práctico del programa. Muchas gracias por la ayuda a los dos, vuestros aportes han hecho que pudiera resolver mi problema porque sinceramente me quede  cuando vi una simulación tan lenta! Estoy muy agradecido, muy amables por su parte


----------



## omarx646 (Dic 10, 2014)

Saluditos. Independientemente de los problemas de nuestros codigos y circuitos, el Proteus simula muy bien los circuitos pero es EXTREMADAMENTE LENTO!!


----------

